# 95 M3 with only 47K?



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been contemplating an '02 or '03 325 or 330 for something more fun than my 5er and happened onto a '95 M3 that is stinkin immaculate - only driven in sunshine, babied by a physician who has changed out the tranny/diff once and motor oil every 3K. With only 47K miles... But it's an AUTO!<O</O

I am scheduled to drive it this weekend but am wondering about future longings for a manual tranny in such a beautifully engineered vehicle.<O</O

<O</O

What can anyone tell me about such a beast?

Should it be automatically disqualified for being manually challenged?:dunno: <O</O


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Godsogd said:


> I've been contemplating an '02 or '03 325 or 330 for something more fun than my 5er and happened onto a '95 M3 that is stinkin immaculate - only driven in sunshine, babied by a physician who has changed out the tranny/diff once and motor oil every 3K. With only 47K miles... But it's an AUTO!<O</O
> 
> I am scheduled to drive it this weekend but am wondering about future longings for a manual tranny in such a beautifully engineered vehicle.<O</O
> 
> ...


I dont know your price range, but this might be worth the drive from you.
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=389220


----------

